# Windows via boot camp et SSD, ça donne quoi?



## noibe02 (5 Septembre 2009)

Salut.

J'ai quelques questions sur l'apport d'un SSD à un macbook pro au niveau de windows via boot camp (pour les jeux):
- Quel est le temps de boot?
- Les performances en jeu sont-elles améliorées?
- Est-ce que le SSD à pleine usage chauffe au point d'activer le ventilateur?

Merci à tous.


----------

